# Quick Video CT state trucks



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

from 2/3/07


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats hilarious


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

LOL Good stuff


----------



## 3vforme (Jan 26, 2007)

They would need some snow first.


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

nice


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

NCass31;370631 said:


> from 2/3/07


you got that one right see this all the time


----------

